# What tank should I get?



## s kajee (26/8/15)

Hi guys. I recently purchased the Goliath v2. I was completely disappointed with build quality for the price I paid therfore I sold it. It cut 4 of my fingers! However the vape was very satisfying and I loved it. If any of the experienced vapers could please advise me as to which tank I should buy now? (I have a subtank mini so that's out of the picture) I want the best lung hit tank at the moment but I have no idea which one it is lol! Also, I have a kayfun lite plus, working well, but the bottom part of the tank isn't screwing off the deck, it's basically stuck like glue. So I'd like a mouth to lung tank suggestion also? Thanks guys!  

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## skola (26/8/15)

Goblin Mini or Billow V2 for the lung hits..

EDIT - Don't forget the SMOK TFV4.


----------



## s kajee (26/8/15)

skola said:


> Goblin Mini or Billow V2 for the lung hits..
> 
> EDIT - Don't forget the SMOK TFV4.


I'm put off UD!  

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## skola (26/8/15)

s kajee said:


> I'm put off UD!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Don't be. The Goblin Mini doesn't have any stubborn sharp edges. It's a small simple tank that performs brilliantly. 

The Billows quality is excellent. Best quality tank I've bought. Everything is smooth and screws off with ease.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike (26/8/15)

Cthulhu V2  Won't be too long before it's out!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## skola (26/8/15)

Mike said:


> Cthulhu V2  Won't be too long before it's out!


Ooh can't wait for that one!!! That's definitely on my must have list..
@Mike when is yours arriving?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

